# jdmdon's flossin b6 build.



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Well finally decided to make a build thread for my b6 s4...hopefully this will give me the push the get it done faster and keep progress :thumbup:

Here is the car in question,


























I am a honda guy at heart...this is my first euro build and so far I'm loving the scene..I'll always have a spot for the honda game but don't think I'll ever go back. So with that said I picked up this car back in December and did some basics and took it to my first show then got back and couldn't help but start tearing it apart again and doing a full build the way I wanted to. So the basic plan is air, pulled and reworked fenders and quarters, a good amount of custom body work, and some performance goodies.


Updated project pictures will be up tonight after I edit them and get some more work done :beer:


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

wow.. cant wait to see this :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for all the ups!

i got some work done on tearing apart my calipers to send them out to get coated last night..pics of those will be up and the stripped car in it's current state and parts pics and some detailed build plans and air setup :beer:


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

nice cant wait to see more


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Whew...thought this was going to be another B6 passat, was about to rip the air off and say screw this. LOL!

Cant wait to see how this turns out though! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

here are some pics of the car in it's current state and some of the parts I've been collecting...


























porsche calipers being torn apart, recoated, and rebuilt.










some of the air stuff


















shaved engine plastics and apr quad tip setup


















and my OCD :screwy:










ENJOY :beer:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

at least im not the only one who draws their air setups haha i have like 10 different setups im thinkg of haha looks good


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

wagner17 said:


> at least im not the only one who draws their air setups haha i have like 10 different setups im thinkg of haha looks good


hahaha i make a new one daily...i've always made build sheets with lists and lists of parts...i have stacks in a file at home from my first car all the way to this one..lol


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I miss my B6 on Alphards 










Nogaro looks ill though mang, definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you Don, I finally have something worth looking at on here haha. It's going to be so pretty when it's done!!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

looks like you have your hands full, Don. gonna be fully ill when complete.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

eurotrsh said:


> I miss my B6 on Alphards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man..and yea wheels looked good on the car but from some views they looked small..lol..love their style tho :thumbup:



colinisneat said:


> Thank you Don, I finally have something worth looking at on here haha. It's going to be so pretty when it's done!!!! Can't wait!!


thanks man! and longboard sesh soon for sure!



dr. b said:


> looks like you have your hands full, Don. gonna be fully ill when complete.


yea it's a good amount of work..i am trying to be patient with this one though and doing it the right way and exactly how i want it. and i know you know about big builds....you got one yourself that's lookin good to :beer:


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

FINALLY! Now lets see some progress:beer:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

mmm222 said:


> subscribed


updates soon :thumbup:


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

gonna look good!
where are you mounting your gauges? 
:thumbup:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Bnana said:


> gonna look good!
> where are you mounting your gauges?
> :thumbup:


built a custom panel in the center console as a custom switch panel also..it's in the little pockets..i'll post some pics it's almost done


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

well working 50+ hours a week and full time school is killing me...but im still making progress!

CAUTION: NOT FOR THE WEAK HEARTED!










started pulling the quarters got the basic shape done now i just need to go back with a body hammer and dolly to smooth it out.
didn't wanna pull them stupid big just wanted to make it cleaner without the flat ends..just a little cleaner in my opinion


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i love s4's. WOOOO!!!!! 
cant wait to see this finished


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

alright here's some updates! no pics tho :banghead:

1. got the other quarter pulled and shaped
2. front shocks cut down and rewelded
3. ordered all the parts i need to finish the car!!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbup: Looking forward to this!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

jdmdon said:


> alright here's some updates! no pics tho :banghead:
> 
> 1. got the other quarter pulled and shaped
> 2. front shocks cut down and rewelded
> 3. ordered all the parts i need to finish the car!!!




hurrrryyyy up :laugh:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Bnana said:


> hurrrryyyy up :laugh:


haha sorry for no updates in a few days i have been in the middle of moving so i've had no time for the car...

but on a positive note the wheels will be here soon!!!!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

moving + wheels
someone's got $


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Bnana said:


> moving + wheels
> someone's got $


haha not anymore....now i'm just a broke 20year old supervisor at the mill...lmfao
between this project, my daily which has become a project because i can't drive anything stock, and my rc51 build funds have become scarce and it's always hard choosing what to put it into...but i'd rather spend every dime i have than save...at least at this point in my life, because i know as i get older and eventually have kids priorities will change..


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

oh and thought i'd let you guys know new wheel specs...18x9 +0 up front :screwy:
hope they arrive friday or monday!


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

BZin20AE said:


> opcorn:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Ohhhhh boy.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

jdmdon said:


>


haha now open the box and take another pic


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

veedub_337 said:


> haha now open the box and take another pic


no pics yet drew 
the centers are getting coated this week and so are the bolts...


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

F!!! I need to see these suckas


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

veedub_337 said:


> F!!! I need to see these suckas


come over then!

progress has been slow..i had to move the car out of the garage so we could paint my buddies e36 which should be done this weekend so next week i can hit the s hard :thumbup:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Very interested to see this


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

jdmdon said:


> come over then!
> 
> progress has been slow..i had to move the car out of the garage so we could paint my buddies e36 which should be done this weekend so next week i can hit the s hard :thumbup:


let me know when and im there! i have nothing going on today


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

subscribed.

love the b6 noggies. 
My buddies S:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok well updates have been scarce lately just been super busy and no time for updates...

CCWs came and are being split and sent out to get coated!
Bag brackets are officially done and now can send them out to my powdercoater 
Baked my taillights and changed them up a bit...will get pics up when I polish them up and get them back on
MORE UPDATES COMING!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

jdmdon said:


> Ok well updates have been scarce lately just been super busy and no time for updates...
> 
> CCWs came and are being split and sent out to get coated!
> Bag brackets are officially done and now can send them out to my powdercoater
> ...


right on, right on! this thread gets older, i stay the same age!!


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

don, post the one teaser wheel pic


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

jdmdon said:


> Baked my taillights and changed them up a bit...will get pics up when I polish them up and get them back on
> MORE UPDATES COMING!


You have my attention.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

veedub_337 said:


> don, post the one teaser wheel pic












:beer:


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

oh ****


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Love the car Don and I love the screen name above mine.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Must ....not ...fap


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

alright well updates have been slow...but i've been getting work done lately...so here we go
got the car back in the garage finally and started pulling the motor and deleting some things in the bay...pictors!

















i'll be honest...i had a little trouble :laugh:

















all the oil on the heads makes me sick 
can't wait to get it out and fix it!
more updates to come:beer::beer:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

IMPRESSION:

"hi, my name is Don. i have my work cut out for me in a biiiig way."

:beer:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> IMPRESSION:
> 
> "hi, my name is Don. ....this isn't like a honda...uh oh..."
> 
> :beer:


fixed 

blue nightmare crew :beer:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jdmdon said:


> blue nightmare crew


quoted for truth.

maybe we need a subsect of LOA just for those of us hard enough for BNC. :laugh:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

hey, now that i'm thinking of it. i sent your roomie a msg over the FaceBook. have him give me a call this week. i may have some work for him.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> hey, now that i'm thinking of it. i sent your roomie a msg over the FaceBook. have him give me a call this week. i may have some work for him.


Ha yes BNC division...lol :thumbup:

And yea I'll talk to him, I know he is done doing private work for winter but I'll tell him to hit you up..how's the R goin?


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jdmdon said:


> Ha yes BNC division...lol :thumbup:
> 
> And yea I'll talk to him, I know he is done doing private work for winter but I'll tell him to hit you up..how's the R goin?


i need help with the bay. i've got the first two skims done, but it still looks like a$$. i've never done bodywork before and i won't get the engine machined/built until the bay is ready to receive it. i'm trying to order fueling for the R today....just waiting on the guy to get back to me. (full race setup...two Bosch 044's, surge tank, -10 feed line, etc)


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

one of the best builds I've seen in a long time, subscribed opcorn:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> i need help with the bay. i've got the first two skims done, but it still looks like a$$. i've never done bodywork before and i won't get the engine machined/built until the bay is ready to receive it. i'm trying to order fueling for the R today....just waiting on the guy to get back to me. (full race setup...two Bosch 044's, surge tank, -10 feed line, etc)


yea he is really good with bays...so i will talk to him tonight maybe we can roadtrip down there in the next few weeks and give you a hand..plus i wanna see how the Rs doing



BradenE said:


> one of the best builds I've seen in a long time, subscribed opcorn:


thank you sir :beer:

i'm stressing on a deadline right now...due to beautiful indiana weather the car won't be sprayed until spring..so i'll have a lot of assembly to do before show season...there is also a lot of fab work between now and march so it will be good timing. it will be at SoWo no matter what..trailered or not..lol


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jdmdon said:


> yea he is really good with bays...so i will talk to him tonight maybe we can roadtrip down there in the next few weeks and give you a hand..plus i wanna see how the Rs doing


good lookin out.
i really need to get the bay done and painted so i can get on with the Turbo build.


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

Is the engine being pulled mainly to clean up bay and respray car or other reasons as well.

Since your engine is getting pulled any thoughts on possible customizing strut mounts for more low, if that makes sense.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

B.I.H.GTI said:


> Is the engine being pulled mainly to clean up bay and respray car or other reasons as well.
> 
> Since your engine is getting pulled any thoughts on possible customizing strut mounts for more low, if that makes sense.


I'm deleting a lot of stuff out of the engine bay and making a custom wiring harness so it will basically be only the motor nothing on the sides except fresh smoothed resprayed paint..and yea I will be doing all the maintenance on the motor and cleaning it up..it's got 50k on it but might as well do everything so no one has to take it apart again, especially with all the custom modification done to it if the next owner has to do anything it might be kinda hard..idk everything on it will be done top notch no cut corners. As for low...no new towers will be made I'm actually kinda worried I might of made everything TO low friendly and the bags won't lift very high..guess we will see. There's a lot of custom fab work going into this car so it's gunna be one of a kind for sure...just hope it's ready by sowo
opcorn:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## mk3dream (Oct 12, 2008)

dirty build! cant wait to see how yours turns out .....:thumbup:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

more updates coming soon! :wave:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

in


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

looks good


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

updates?


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

well updates are slim...I came into a snag trying to remove the center driveshaft...can't get the 6 allen bolts on the trans end or the rear diff end off, heated them used air, you name it I've tried. I want to take a cutting wheel to the damn thing because it's the only thing holding the motor in. I am instead going to drop the rear diff and just take it all out with the motor and everything connected then deal with it off the car. As for other updates sold the OEM recaros to a friend...can't wait for my buckets


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

ok well I finally got the motor out. the bolts on the trans and diff were all seized so I ended up having to pull everything with the motor..no biggie I planned on redoing all the seals and checking over the diff. Also started cutting all the unneeded brackets off the bay, will get more pics tonight of it all sanded and glazed.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

What is it like to be rich?


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

VAGwhore said:


> What is it like to be rich?


i sure don't know...i'm a poor 20year old...lol...all my money goes to this and my house.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

Don, you have the biggest damned garage evaR.

so stoked for next year.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> Don, you have the biggest damned garage evaR.
> 
> so stoked for next year.


haha i love actually having room to work! plus andys 20th is stripped to..to many projects at once..lol

and yes i know! you need to come up here and chill one weekend :beer:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jdmdon said:


> haha i love actually having room to work! plus andys 20th is stripped to..to many projects at once..lol
> 
> and yes i know! you need to come up here and chill one weekend :beer:


no chillin til the monsteR's done. but i've got beer in my fridge (don't even dring...sXe) if you guys wanna come down and hang.

but we need a BNC chill-n-grill after we're both done for sure. :beer:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> no chillin til the monsteR's done. but i've got beer in my fridge (don't even dring...sXe) if you guys wanna come down and hang.
> 
> but we need a BNC chill-n-grill after we're both done for sure. :beer:


haha alright guess i'll just have to come down then :beer:
and yes i'm defff down! think your car will be done by SoWo?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

jdmdon said:


> i sure don't know...i'm a poor 20year old...lol...all my money goes to this and my house.


Bah! ccws+air+body/paint/shavedbay work = not poor! :thumbup:


Either way, great build!


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

VAGwhore said:


> Bah! ccws+air+body/paint/shavedbay work = not poor! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Either way, great build!


hahah i guess i wouldn't say poor...just broke...lol..but good thing I do all the work myself, plus I will be spraying the car inside and out...thinking possible color change...hmm


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

MORE UPDATES!
started removing all the unwanted tabs, sanded, and removed most of the seam sealer..
also a pic of my new proportioning valve setup and coolant feed neck :thumbup:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

are you deleting abs? i considered it, but thought it was best to keep it.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> are you deleting abs? i considered it, but thought it was best to keep it.


yes sir...yours is a lot easier to hide then mine...plus I've always deleted it on every honda I've built so thought why not..lol


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

mine will be easy to hide b/c i'm putting that enormous AWIC in the engine bay right above it. but Brando, KO, Kole and I rationalized that deleting it in a caR with as much power as i plan to run would 'unsafe'

i may yet delete it as i don't need it for my AWD thanks to a sweet part i collected from the Czech republic.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> mine will be easy to hide b/c i'm putting that enormous AWIC in the engine bay right above it. but Brando, KO, Kole and I rationalized that deleting it in a caR with as much power as i plan to run would 'unsafe'
> 
> i may yet delete it as i don't need it for my AWD thanks to a sweet part i collected from the Czech republic.


pffft..unsafe possibly..lol
i've deleted a lot of "driver friendly" options on the s4...abs, ac, steering wheel controls, all the airbags, heated seats, power seats, list goes on...i am fixing the ps rack though...driving a car this big without ps isn't as fun as i first thought :laugh:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

i was going to delete the AC, PS, ABS, [possibly] traction control, windshield wipers, and all the seats...but i want the caR to still be fun to drive on long trips. So i'm going to have the seats recovered at some point (or replaced with some proper Recaro's), and keep most of the other bits b/c there's not much reason to remove it.

and every GD show i go to involves driving thru torrential downpour, so the wipers and AC had to stay.

maybe i'll "take it up a notch" later and remove even more stuff.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> i was going to delete the AC, PS, ABS, [possibly] traction control, windshield wipers, and all the seats...but i want the caR to still be fun to drive on long trips. So i'm going to have the seats recovered at some point (or replaced with some proper Recaro's), and keep most of the other bits b/c there's not much reason to remove it.
> 
> and every GD show i go to involves driving thru torrential downpour, so the wipers and AC had to stay.
> 
> maybe i'll "take it up a notch" later and remove even more stuff.


Yea...I am keeping wipers...trust me...bad idea, lol..did it on my first civic and lets just say it wasn't funn..but I am deleting the washer fluid bs...as part of the deal with selling my recaros I got a mint set of black leather rears so they will go nice with the black status leather buckets up front and the car can still be functional as a sedan. As for the abs I know it's a nice feature but it deff gets on my nerves how touchy it is.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

i just don't want to flat-spot my tyres at the end of a 170+mph run when i get too close to the rear of whatever is in front of me....on the track of course.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> i just don't want to flat-spot my tyres at the end of a 170+mph run when i get too close to the rear of whatever is in front of me....on the track of course.


true...my cars low and slow...sounds good though..lol


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jdmdon said:


> true...my cars low and slow...sounds good though..lol


and mine will be impractically low and impossibly fast...or is it the other way?


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> and mine will be impractically low and impossibly fast...or is it the other way?


stupid low and fast...fixed
:screwy:


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

watching this closely. 

great build so far boss :thumbup:


opcorn:


----------



## GTIKole. (Nov 19, 2008)

stoked to see the progress on this Don. Can't wait to she her all done opcorn:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

fapfapfapfapfapfap!

Lovin' this build! opcorn:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh dont do color change, keep that sexy blue. The ONLY other color I'd do is the factory audi white, but then again I'm biased to white...


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks guys hopefully I'll have some more pics up tonight of tearing the motor down :beer:



VAGwhore said:


> Oh dont do color change, keep that sexy blue. The ONLY other color I'd do is the factory audi white, but then again I'm biased to white...


and you called it...the only color I would spend the time to change it to is white...but the only way I'm doing a color change is if it's done the right way and I would pull the dash, full interior, all the glass...and spray it inside and out...couldn't sleep at night knowing under the dash and carpet is blue :banghead:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

^^^this is why my caR will stay DBP.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> ^^^this is why my caR will stay DBP.


lmfao...i'll be undecided until the paint actually hits the car...hell prolly after to..lol

pulled the motor apart tonight..everything looks good got all new gaskets for it and ended up buying a new clutch mine looked kinda sketchy even though it only had 50k..plus i like the feel of a fresh clutch, went OEM don't really have the funds for the $1500 JHM kit plus it isn't a racecar so stock will do :laugh:


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

What kind of valves are these?

Nice car.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Skidmark said:


> What kind of valves are these?
> 
> Nice car.


AFC...EAI makes a similar setup just anodized blue

and thanks man:thumbup:

oh and should be posting some updates tomorrow night...going to start chopping up the harness after work :screwy:


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

wow juuuust wow def following this 1


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Clean bay'd B6 =


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks guys! did some more sanding tonight and started cutting up the harness...nothing to picture worthy yet prolly tomorrow night :thumbup:


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dime242 said:


> subscribed


don't act like you don't know me! :laugh:

here's some pics of the start of chopping up the harness


----------



## bossman518 (Apr 20, 2009)

Im in!!! Very interested. I have a B6 A4 and I wanna put it on air.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

bossman518 said:


> Im in!!! Very interested. I have a B6 A4 and I wanna put it on air.


it's actually one of the easier platforms to put on air...if you have any questions feel free to pm me


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

subscribed. didn't know this was getting _that_ serious


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

Don, you're fully mental.

and we need to chat this weekend about something. hit me up in the evening friday or saturday.

love to see folks doing work on holidays. (i got to drive to NWI and back, so i'm going to bed)

DRB, OUT!


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

nap83 said:


> subscribed. didn't know this was getting _that_ serious


it's about to get more serious :screwy:



dr. b said:


> Don, you're fully mental.
> 
> and we need to chat this weekend about something. hit me up in the evening friday or saturday.
> 
> ...


and you know i have some screws loose...let's just hope it's in the right places...this could either be a huge success or a GIGANTIC failure...place your bets:beer::beer::beer:

and i'll hit you up in the morning sir


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

I like what I see here Don


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

boostd12v said:


> I like what I see here Don


haha i just gotta stay on track...i wanna get everything done put the motor in the car start it up and make sure the wiring is all right and everything works..then pull the motor and spray it all...the car is getting shot in march so i have time and don't wanna worry after it's got fresh paint.


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

uh I wish I could shave my bay, I actually want a complete color change too. But this dream is years away from happening lol. But one step at a time.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You are brave sir.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

thepirate said:


> You are brave sir.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

jdmdon said:


> this could either be a huge success or a GIGANTIC failure...


If it's the latter, I call dibs on the engine!


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Capt. Obvious said:


> If it's the latter, I call dibs on the engine!


sounds good to me...lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I want to see more!


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> I want to see more!


x2. sub'd.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> I want to see more!


sorry waiting on electrical and motor parts to get here and just got a new daily so I've been playing with that new toy


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

thepirate said:


> You are brave sir.


took the words right out of my mouth. i work at vw and the A techs cant stand dropping the v8 motors and v10 tdi's and they get to use lifts. you sir are doing it on the floor. i tipmy hat to you, let alone everything else your doing:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

P Q said:


> took the words right out of my mouth. i work at vw and the A techs cant stand dropping the v8 motors and v10 tdi's and they get to use lifts. you sir are doing it on the floor. i tipmy hat to you, let alone everything else your doing:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


x2


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

P Q said:


> took the words right out of my mouth. i work at vw and the A techs cant stand dropping the v8 motors and v10 tdi's and they get to use lifts. you sir are doing it on the floor. i tipmy hat to you, let alone everything else your doing:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


Thanks Guys :beer:
I was actually surprised the motor wasn't bad taking out...just had to do a lot to get it out. The wiring isn't to hard just time consuming and tedious. Got a lot of the parts yesterday I needed to make progress on it so I should have some more updates soon.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Enjoy the wiring, I went through quite a few ideas on mine before settling into simply splicing in a new harness. Guy on the tex hooked me up with a complete harness front to back and I simply extended each branch as needed through the d-side fender rail. Figure it out 100% before paint, as it appears you are. Changing things once painted is a pain. Mounting and re doing everything from the bay into the interior is also interesting. This should be an awesome build though. I need to pony up wheel wise on my car.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

jdmdon said:


> Thanks Guys :beer:
> I was actually surprised the motor wasn't bad taking out...just had to do a lot to get it out. The wiring isn't to hard just time consuming and tedious. Got a lot of the parts yesterday I needed to make progress on it so I should have some more updates soon.


yeah i see it first hand. motor it self isnt the issue it all the other crap the germans cram into the bay that is the pain lol


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Enjoy the wiring, I went through quite a few ideas on mine before settling into simply splicing in a new harness. Guy on the tex hooked me up with a complete harness front to back and I simply extended each branch as needed through the d-side fender rail. Figure it out 100% before paint, as it appears you are. Changing things once painted is a pain. Mounting and re doing everything from the bay into the interior is also interesting. This should be an awesome build though. I need to pony up wheel wise on my car.


Yeah I am going to school for industrial electrical engineering so I am learning some tricks that I'll be using on the harness...I was going to splice and found the correct way to do it and basically fail proof but I am just going to end up pinning out all the wires and running all new wires from the plugs throughout the harness....it's going to take forever



P Q said:


> yeah i see it first hand. motor it self isnt the issue it all the other crap the germans cram into the bay that is the pain lol


yea it's deff interesting taking it all apart


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

in!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Cant wait to see how this turns out opcorn:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

are going to do the timing chains and cam tenssioners and all the good stuff while the motors out? 

i have scene my fair shair of 2004 s4's needing the cam tenssioners replaced:banghead:


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

^ your right about that just did a s4 last week **** is a bitch:banghead:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

The chains are fine motor has low mileage...but I do plan on doing the guides and tensioners since they seem to be the major points of failure with these motors.

Updates will come soon been swamped lately with work and finals and getting my rc51 ready to be sold so I can pick up my new bike project...anyone interested???? Lol


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

im thinking about starting a cafe racer project, but i have no idea what id be doing lol bikes arent really my thing. i just think a cafe racer is so cool


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

P Q said:


> im thinking about starting a cafe racer project, but i have no idea what id be doing lol bikes arent really my thing. i just think a cafe racer is so cool


yea i love the rc51 and always will...but i grew up watching my dad build 3 or more bikes a month and customs just grew on me..so i am going to build an old school panhead bobber


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

In for b6 hotness!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

jdmdon said:


> yea i love the rc51 and always will...but i grew up watching my dad build 3 or more bikes a month and customs just grew on me..so i am going to build an old school panhead bobber


Do a build thread for that too! I love Harley's. My dad has his '73 shovelhead stripped to the frame right now for a restore. Can't wait until I have a better garage so I can get a V-rod to go nuts on.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Do a build thread for that too! I love Harley's. My dad has his '73 shovelhead stripped to the frame right now for a restore. Can't wait until I have a better garage so I can get a V-rod to go nuts on.


haha i'll post a mini build in here...you will see updates on the a8 too as it goes on...it got hit last weekend right after i put the euro rear on it and then i got stuck in a 6ft snow drift attempting to drive home from Indianapolis...cars fine...but now i can't wait to respray the car this spring. As for the new bike i am picking up the frame next week then taking it directly to my powdercoater, my gas tanks are getting prepped as i type..all then i really need to buy is motor, trans, and primary drive..i'll be going pan or shovelhead, 5sp kicker in a 4sp case, suicide shift, and 1 1/2" open primary then chain rear...pretty simple design, gotta sell the rc51 to fund the motor and trans but i got a good start for right now.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Keep it going man! I just got my inspection sticker and plates for my ride. Crazy, the car has been off the road since 7/21/07. I took it for the first real drive two nights ago moving into the new house and it was nice. I have been driving beaters while I finished this and a fast car again is so nice.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Keep it going man! I just got my inspection sticker and plates for my ride. Crazy, the car has been off the road since 7/21/07. I took it for the first real drive two nights ago moving into the new house and it was nice. I have been driving beaters while I finished this and a fast car again is so nice.


ha damn man...congrats though! :thumbup:
yea i am gunna get screwed when i go to register the car...indiana's gunna back tax me a **** ton for not plating it for so long even though i paid taxes and transferred the title..I haven't plated it since I bought it..hell only put 1,000miles on it and I've owned it a year. :facepalm:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah it was a major major problem down here in Texas as we have emissions inspections. Indiana it didn't matter what the hell your car had going on, just plates. It took me almost a year to find an inspection sticker...


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Yeah it was a major major problem down here in Texas as we have emissions inspections. Indiana it didn't matter what the hell your car had going on, just plates. It took me almost a year to find an inspection sticker...


well actually...i live in the only county in indiana that has emissions...lmfao :thumbdown:
it's since we are so close to chicago and this is a pretty big steel mill town..
but yea i grew up in pittsburgh, pa and inspections sucked!


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

oem pin out tools on their way...also tons and tons of wire and loom...engine harness will be done hopefully by next weekend!


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

opcorn::biggrinsanta:


----------



## boots patrol (May 26, 2009)

this is fcuking incredible. nd even though the ccw's are playeddd they look amazing :thumbup: what are the specs on the wheels? 

two for you :beer::beer:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

still no updated pics? you suck:thumbdown:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

zhuiluo said:


> Ladies and gentlemen,
> =====www.************===== =====www.************===== brand shoes,handbags,clothes,watches,caps,jeans,perfume,sunglasses,jackets,t-shirt,jersey,belts,purse,wallets,shawn,scarf,bikini,and so on.
> 1)High quality. the tags and style code number are 100% correct.
> 2) Safety. If the goods seized by our customs, we will resend them to you.
> ...


lawls


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Subscribed. Toss a couple hundred bucks toward that sleeve:thumbup:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

shortkyle said:


> Subscribed. Toss a couple hundred bucks toward that sleeve:thumbup:


I'm getting it finished next weekend Kyle :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

talk < photos 

:wave:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

thepirate said:


> talk < photos
> 
> :wave:


Well if I would stop helping everyone else build their cars I could make some progress..lol...progress is being made I'm just to lazy to post pictures..soon though:thumbup:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

When are we gonna chill? I wanna see what my camera is really capable of with some shots of this bad boy.


----------



## bossman518 (Apr 20, 2009)

So where's the finished product??? We demand pics!!!! Lol

But seriously we want pics, at least I do...


----------



## vsmhatched (Jan 8, 2010)

car took a complete turn, a lot has been changed in his setup and maybe he'll fill everyone in. He plans on it being done for Sowo


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

vsmhatched said:


> car took a complete turn, a lot has been changed in his setup and maybe he'll fill everyone in. He plans on it being done for Sowo


still alive and this is very true...updates soon!:thumbup:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

WTF I want updates! The ones with pics:thumbup:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

It's going to be ****ing epic.
:thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

damn your really slacking on the pics :thumbdown:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

tomespo said:


> damn your really slacking on the pics :thumbdown:


Oh don't worry it will be worth the wait


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)

jdmdon said:


> Oh don't worry it will be worth the wait



oh hush


opcorn:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dime242 said:


> oh hush
> 
> 
> opcorn:


you would know all the EPIC changes if you came over sometime 
plus I have your VAG-COM cable


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)

jdmdon said:


> you would know all the EPIC changes if you came over sometime
> plus I have your VAG-COM cable


STR8HooD


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dime242 said:


> STR8HooD


children need to learn to not touch my cars..
oh and my broken euro tub looks good now.


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)

jdmdon said:


> children need to learn to not touch my cars..
> oh and my broken euro tub looks good now.


 Yaaa woohoo! Bring it up in your FLOSSIN thread. That's real mature. If people knew half the kid you really are, no one would put the amount of hope and attention that you feed off of. When in reality this car will never be finished.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dime242 said:


> Yaaa woohoo! Bring it up in your FLOSSIN thread. That's real mature. If people knew half the kid you really are, no one would put the amount of hope and attention that you feed off of. When in reality this car will never be finished.


 wow harsh...sounds like someones a little bitter...your not helping yourself posting this big clever speech on vortex. Let's just get right to the point and let everyone else decide who was right and who is wrong and what kind of person I am. (let's start from the beginning  ). At the beginning of last year my once "friend" demetri came to me with a 2.0 with a busted ass trans and a "full" 1.8t swap, and also a sob story of how another close friend wanted to charge him money to do the swap and I agreed it wasn't really fair and told him I would do it for free....if and only if you had everything to do the swap, had an idea of what to do...you said you researched the swap and knew ALL about it (2.0T auto to 1.8T tiptronic), main thing was work on it also, and last was we could use the garage of a friend of mine and had to be out in a timely manor. SO I had never did a swap on a euro car but was stoked to learn, I had everything out in a few days working on it after work everyday, at first demetri was around he would work a decent amount, which didn't bother me as long as he was there during the process, but then that changed, he wouldn't come by and then it came to the point where I go to put the new motor in and needed parts. He tells me he ordered them and I ask and ask for 3weeks plus and nothing happens car starts to sit, during this time I actually research the swap and find he needs a new interior harness so I find him one and understand he didn't have the money for the harness so I offered to pay for it so it was done right, tells me know and he will splice it himself, fine his call. (trans still doesn't properly work) then as time goes by my buddy who's garage we are using needs space and I also needed it to finish my s4 for a previous show. I called demetri and said hey man when are you ordering the parts, he gave me the same answer as before soon, I then asked for a day because I was going to move the car outside under a tarp and we could bring it back in when you get all the parts. He blew me off, guess he thought I wasn't serious, his car was then put in the driveway, hood back on 1.8t mounted, parts organized and put in boxes in the car. He then freaks out and the next day comes with a trailer, which whatever I tried to help, earlier I forgot to mention every night I was busting balls on the car he would sit around the garage with everyone and bull**** and I would ask hey can you clean up MY tools you used, he would straight up ignore me and keep playing with his phone or talking. I ignored it but then once he came and got an attitude I decided to not let him use my tools...since the day before it took me 4hours to organize the garage again and find half of my tools...most are still missing. I went inside and they grabbed tools out of my box and when confronted about it he proceeded to throw the socket into the garage, well it nailed a freshly painted gsxr which belonged to the kid letting us use his garage. Luckily it didn't hurt it but it's still the point. After that he bad mouthed me and said I did the swap wrong blah blah and they ended up pulling it and redoing it (well actually he went to the first kid he complained about and did the same thing to him he did to me). After this didn't talk for awhile, then recently we started talking again and while my a8 was parked in a lot he decided it would be a good joke to steel my euro plate from my euro tub...well it stripped out a corner bolt where it goes into the plastic of the tub, which angered me and I told him never step foot on my property and shove the plate up your ass. Now I don't know about other people but I will be the first to admit my wrongs, I am an anal ******* and it really bothers me when people touch my things, he knew this, and I have told him and many others in his presence not to touch my cars ( I've had issues before this ) and he knew exactly how I feel about the subject, and for the record never touched anyone's car. He says and swears he didn't break anything but explain to me how a tub is now stripped out and one end can be pulled an inch past the trunk by itself. I was very angry at first and flipped, and then I said I'm done arguing over it and it's over. Guess that wasn't good enough so now we can both look stupid on vortex, funny thing is I'm not ashamed because I didn't do **** wrong...just tried to help, and cool make remarks about me as a person and about my build, it has nothing to do with the subject and just makes you look like an idiot...just sayin. 

oh god..flashbacks to honda-tech...pointless arguments and everyone looks like *******s. 

sorry to the subscribers that have to listen to this drama, let the build speak for itself.opcorn:


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

I enjoyed it. Gave me a reason to read the thread other than people asking for updates. 

BTW, what is a tub? Is it the piece that the plate sits in?


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

TurboTrucka said:


> I enjoyed it. Gave me a reason to read the thread other than people asking for updates.
> 
> BTW, what is a tub? Is it the piece that the plate sits in?


 Yes sir correct...and yea I bet it's prolly entertaining but I don't want to deal with pointless drama I just had to fill everyone in on the story.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

There are three sides to every story: your side, their side and the truth. 

Sounds like you're in the right so far though... 

Anywho, post some pics before I fly to your house and steal the europlate off your A8.


----------



## vsmhatched (Jan 8, 2010)

the story about the whole dimetri thing and his car in MY garage is pretty much true. Im not taking sides. IM friends with both of them, I requested if his car wasnt to be finished in a timely manor that it needed to be moved outside or taken away because it is my garage and pretty much my rules. Since this happened, Don needed a place to stay and he was over at my house all the time anyways, so he asked if he could move into my house and help pay some bills, I agreed. He still is my roomate and i love the kid to death, (no ****) but he is a anal MF'er and half the time i dont even touch his stuff, IM not involved in this build, this is his S4 build and his ideas and he has his side of the garage while i have my gti on my side. You two need to either figure it out, or just quit talking at all. Dimetri, I got nothing against you and you helped me out with my ex girlfriend situation and I thankyou for that....but you know how anal Don is...i dont even mess with his stuff. lol


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)

Haha cool. Well at least I know what the true story is. Could care less what is said on vortex, it's the fckin internet.


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)

And Andy, I appreciate that you cleared things up. there's nothing more to be said.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

dime242 said:


> Could care less what is said on vortex, it's the fckin internet.


 That's where you're wrong. The internet is very serious business.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Did you figure out anything for the pricing on my new air setup Don? I want to run two compressors this time, meaning ill need one more. Then I also want the long skinny tank. And obviously ill need all new wiring and the controller with key fob. I know you have the list written down, im just impatient 

Oh ya, and I think im gonna try to hit up the junk yard a couple towns over this weekend. Do you guys need me to look for anything specific?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I couldnt bother reading all of that, but it sounds super high school though. 

Keep on keepin' on with this thing and post some pics. Im so stoked to see this.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

eurotrsh said:


> I couldnt bother reading all of that, but it sounds super high school though.
> 
> Keep on keepin' on with this thing and post some pics. Im so stoked to see this.


 Oh it was...but let's get back with the s4 
I ordered almost every part I needed last week so once it all arrives I will be good, car has been on back burner last couple weeks have had some other things going on. But like I said motor should be back in this weekend and test fired with the new harnes :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Get it, boy.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

shortkyle said:


> Did you figure out anything for the pricing on my new air setup Don? I want to run two compressors this time, meaning ill need one more. Then I also want the long skinny tank. And obviously ill need all new wiring and the controller with key fob. I know you have the list written down, im just impatient
> 
> Oh ya, and I think im gonna try to hit up the junk yard a couple towns over this weekend. Do you guys need me to look for anything specific?


 I got most of my large items on their way kyle, I will think if I need anything else and let you know. As for your air setup I have everything in order let me make some phone calls tomorrow and see what I can do price wise and give you some options:thumbup: 



eurotrsh said:


> Get it, boy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jdmdon said:


> motor should be back in this weekend and test fired with the new harnes :thumbup:


 your bay in primer? i'm still waiting on my GD engine.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> your bay in primer? i'm still waiting on my GD engine.


 oh no..I just picked up some metal to weld up the holes though but it isn't nearly as complicated as your bay was :thumbdown: 
what's the word on your engine?


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jdmdon said:


> oh no..I just picked up some metal to weld up the holes though but it isn't nearly as complicated as your bay was :thumbdown:
> what's the word on your engine?


 should have had the crank balanced last tuesday. based on that, i expected to get it back end of last week. i tried calling last night, but i think Tom had already gone home. i'll try again tomorrow. 

but i've gotten the head guy to commit to a max of 4 weeks to build the head....


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> should have had the crank balanced last tuesday. based on that, i expected to get it back end of last week. i tried calling last night, but i think Tom had already gone home. i'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> but i've gotten the head guy to commit to a max of 4 weeks to build the head....


 well looks like both us have our work cut out for us...making it to SoWo should be interesting..I have been debating adding towing and roadside service to the s4's insurance plan before the trip..I have a feeling if it makes it I will be working on it the day of as usual rushing


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

HURRY!!:beer:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jdmdon said:


> well looks like both us have our work cut out for us...making it to SoWo should be interesting..I have been debating adding towing and roadside service to the s4's insurance plan before the trip..I have a feeling if it makes it I will be working on it the day of as usual rushing


 if we ride together (b/c god knows my caR may just get done on its schedule instead of mine), i have AAA. 

and if we don't, i'll pull over and sit in your car when AAA gets there....they owe me one anyway.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

dr. b said:


> if we ride together (b/c god knows my caR may just get done on its schedule instead of mine), i have AAA.
> 
> and if we don't, i'll pull over and sit in your car when AAA gets there....they owe me one anyway.


 haha deal! lmfao :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jdmdon said:


> haha deal! lmfao :beer::beer::beer::beer:


 i need to be reassured that i should go thru with the headwork instead of just getting a valve job and getting it back together. i'm dying to drive my caR.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

jdmdon said:


> I got most of my large items on their way kyle, I will think if I need anything else and let you know. As for your air setup I have everything in order let me make some phone calls tomorrow and see what I can do price wise and give you some options:thumbup:


 Fo sho, ask Andy if he needs anything too. The only things im going to get for sure if I see them are nice wheels, a new front bumper for my car, or misc other things. 

Ive also been thinking lately about trying to sell the GTI and air setup for however much I can and have this guy I know import something nice from Japan for me.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

got a package today! 
wanted to keep them a secret but to excited! 
18x10.5 +15 all around :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

No CCWs anymore? Cmonnnnn.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

eurotrsh said:


> No CCWs anymore? Cmonnnnn.


 ccw's are still here....lol


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

just read this whole thing, awesome, now finish it :beer:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Awesome build, keep it up. 

PM sent too.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

jdmdon said:


> ccw's are still here....lol


 i hope so cus i really hope you dont ditch the classics for the rays. rays are cool but dont fit the s4 , looks wise,, my opp


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

P Q said:


> i hope so cus i really hope you dont ditch the classics for the rays. rays are cool but dont fit the s4 , looks wise,, my opp


 Much agreed, sell/return those things....


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

i think it may be a little early to sell/return the TE37's just yet. let's wait and see how they look first. 

i think you guys may be surprised. 

i hate my caR.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

i hate my car but it always seems to find a way to suckmore money out of me. 

less money goes twards my gf compared to my car. she doesnt mind though so it all good. she thinks its cool that all i have to do is hit a switch and i can drag frame:laugh:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Classics are played out...the methods of my madness will make sense on the finished product :beer: 

Plus for what I paid for these brand new from volk it would bee stupid to sell


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

everything is played out lol. build the car for you. people will make there opps. build the car how you like. use parts you like dont look at parts and say oh they are played and dont use them. 
or in that case shaved bays are played too 

hell owning a vw or audi is well beyond played :laugh:


----------



## vsmhatched (Jan 8, 2010)

Rays look good, dont powder coat them either...just leave them how they are


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

P Q said:


> everything is played out lol. build the car for you. people will make there opps. build the car how you like. use parts you like dont look at parts and say oh they are played and dont use them.
> or in that case shaved bays are played too
> 
> hell owning a vw or audi is well beyond played :laugh:


 I bought the te's because I personally like them...the ccw's are nice I just changed the look of the car 



vsmhatched said:


> Rays look good, dont powder coat them either...just leave them how they are


 Ha we will see how the finish looks with fresh nogaro before I make my final decision


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

oh dont get me wrong i like them too. just courius to see how they look on a b6:thumbup:


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

I like those new wheels don


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

P Q said:


> oh dont get me wrong i like them too. just courius to see how they look on a b6:thumbup:


 yea i thought about it for awhile before i bought them...we will see i guess 



boostd12v said:


> I like those new wheels don


 thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

well since eveyones been asking why there hasn't been any updates...well 

1. i'm slacking 
2. work and school 
3. hunting down parts...oh yes V V V V V  










more pics soon :beer:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

rhd... shaved. tuck. dope. waffle


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

a2lowvw said:


> rhd... shaved. tuck. dope. waffle


 was trying to keep it low until I had the parts and everything was setup..so I have been hustling a little :beer: 

this also finally showed up!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

:heart:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

eurotrsh said:


> :heart:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

can't wait to see the trunk on


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Ben from RI said:


> can't wait to see the trunk on


 i will mount it this weekend and take pics just for you :thumbup: 

more updates that i've been whoring i guess... 
changed my air setup a little..got full bagyards front and rear thanks to dangler! 
buckets are on their way too :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

this is so good. any pictures of your hondas?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I want my god damn B6 back now.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> this is so good. any pictures of your hondas?


 some previous cars


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

DUDE THIS IS GOING TO BE AMAZING.  I so excited! :wave:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

GnarPassatWagon said:


> DUDE THIS IS GOING TO BE AMAZING.  I so excited! :wave:


 :beer: 

I already tried to use all 4 weeks of my vacation for work for the next month and a half so I could get the car done super quick...they denied it


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

You going to try to finish this before WBTB? I doubt you are considering you mentioned being pretty busy.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

woody89 said:


> You going to try to finish this before WBTB? I doubt you are considering you mentioned being pretty busy.


 WBTB is definitely out of the question...my day in the paint booth won't be till mid march


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Right hand drive????????????????????? 

This will be interesting. :heart:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm sure everyone saw that dashboard picture and was like, "WHOOOOAAAAA!!!!" 

Can't wait to see it all buttoned up, sir. :thumbup:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

i kept it on the DL, Don. didn't tell a soul...not even Kel. now that the cat's out of the bag, it's time to get her done. (i may be needing a ride to SoWo)


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks pretty wild! I have always thought about RHD but without a crew of dudes and a bigger shop it just is too much for me right now. Pretty sick though! Any issues on getting pulled over in that rig? Maybe you can deliver mail in the morning


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Any issues on getting pulled over in that rig?


 Right hand drive cars are actually perfectly legal. :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Definitely anticipating this one!


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Looks pretty wild! I have always thought about RHD but without a crew of dudes and a bigger shop it just is too much for me right now. Pretty sick though! Any issues on getting pulled over in that rig? Maybe you can deliver mail in the morning


 haha yea I wish I had a crew too..this build has honestly been me by myself the entire time, it's better though so there aren't to many people ripping things apart but at times it would be nice. But I have never had any issues...cops usually leave me alone around here I drive like a grandpa..lol..the plate for my a8 sits in my backseat while I rock a euro plate in the back..but watch I'll get pulled over for it now..lol 



Capt. Obvious said:


> Right hand drive cars are actually perfectly legal. :thumbup:


 yes sir...only thing you have to watch is when you go get it titled/plated...they are real weird about tampering and moving of vin tags..lol 



Ultimatetaba said:


> Definitely anticipating this one!


 me to. :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

How does the conversion work? Do you just swap all the steering, dash stuff, and pedals? Would you move everything around in the engine bay? This is gonna be crazy! I was in S. Africa for two weeks and driving a manual RHD car felt so normal. I thought it would be real difficult to get use to…took me a while to get use to driving 80mph everywhere I went to keep up with traffic though. haha


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

thepirate said:


> How does the conversion work? Do you just swap all the steering, dash stuff, and pedals? Would you move everything around in the engine bay? This is gonna be crazy! I was in S. Africa for two weeks and driving a manual RHD car felt so normal. I thought it would be real difficult to get use to…took me a while to get use to driving 80mph everywhere I went to keep up with traffic though. haha


 ok..well my buddy was parting one out and we noticed the dash had extra holes on the passenger side that were plugged..well they are for the pedals, rack, and brake booster just RHD. so unlike my hondas you don't have to remove the firewall. but i wanted to use as many of the LHD components first off to save money second to save time. so the pedal assembly needs custom mounts..no biggie..then redo the entire dash cage to mount everything opposite, which is going to take time but not horribly bad. I ended up HAVING to buy a dash pad, RHD steering rack, glove box, panel under steering column. Then you have small items that are weird like turn signal arms, which are opposite because it can get difficult shifting with the left hand and trying to use the turn signal, I found an arm kit for $150 plus probably $40 shipping to US just don't know if it bothers me that much, it's kind of an anal detail piece I want to have. Then comes the door cards..which are totally different for each side, I am having some trouble locating a set...but I just can't get myself to leave it..it's not a big deal not to be able to control all the windows it's just another detail aspect that is noticeable. Driving RHD isn't to bad my problem at first was I would hug the center of the lane badddddd! like full drives side tire over the line..lol..you get used to it. Like I said, I've drilled out full firewalls with my room mate..he's done it more than me. So really didn't bother me if I had to cut the car up, to me anything can be fixed. :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So awesome :thumbup: 

Thats how I was the first week in Africa, it was hard not to hug the center line! So it doesn't sound to bad just time consuming. I'd do the swap then worry about the little details down the road.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

issues is i can't really wait till later for the door cards..i am going to have to redo the entire interior harness to flip the controls from door to door and i refuse to take the car back apart again so guess we will see.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Why not flip the harness now, then when you source the door cards, it'll be plug and play later. Maybe wire in the passenger door card switch for that window, which will be the new driver window, and use the moonroof to air out the car for now.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Aloha-boy said:


> Why not flip the harness now, then when you source the door cards, it'll be plug and play later. Maybe wire in the passenger door card switch for that window, which will be the new driver window, and use the moonroof to air out the car for now.


 Well I'd have to gut the door harnesses and swap them, then wish it was that easy for the interior harness. You have to lengthen it. And I have to be able to roll down the windows to hollar at hunnies


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

if you gaving that hard a time finding them, make them. im sure it wont be that hard. take thepanals apart, cut some plastic here and there and plastic weldother spots fit and finish. i mean easyer said then done but doable i think


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

P Q said:


> if you gaving that hard a time finding them, make them. im sure it wont be that hard. take thepanals apart, cut some plastic here and there and plastic weldother spots fit and finish. i mean easyer said then done but doable i think


 it's gone through my mind...the panels are totalllly different though design and all. I actually have an idea for it after some thought and I think it would work :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh man this will be fun to watch. Can't wait.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

jdmdon said:


> it's gone through my mind...the panels are totalllly different though design and all. I actually have an idea for it after some thought and I think it would work :thumbup:


 as far as the bay goes. are you doing "clean bay" or a "shaved bay" if shaved are you goign to go as far as closing up all the open areas with adding sheet metal to fill in the areas or your going to just smooth everything out


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

P Q said:


> as far as the bay goes. are you doing "clean bay" or a "shaved bay" if shaved are you goign to go as far as closing up all the open areas with adding sheet metal to fill in the areas or your going to just smooth everything out


 shaved for sure...wouldn't be worth doing if I wasn't doing it the right way :beer: 
You won't see any reservoirs, abs deleted, no brake lines, coolant hoses ran through frame rails as with the harness. The bay will be shaved but not totally welded up. I like the look of the overlapping panels that make up the car...I'm just making it beautiful instead of hiding it


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

SOWO is coming fast Donald


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> SOWO is coming fast Donald


 109days :thumbdown:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

I wanna start my build thread 
:thumbdown: to being a pawn in the man's game 

*Edit - :thumbdown: to having to live in Deutschland


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

:heart: work is being put in here


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Come down this weekend for some hold'em.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> Come down this weekend for some hold'em.


 got switched to midnights at work so no weekends for me anymore


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

jdmdon said:


> shaved for sure...wouldn't be worth doing if I wasn't doing it the right way :beer:
> You won't see any reservoirs, abs deleted, no brake lines, coolant hoses ran through frame rails as with the harness. The bay will be shaved but not totally welded up. I like the look of the overlapping panels that make up the car...I'm just making it beautiful instead of hiding it


 instead of getting rid of the abs all together why dont you just move the battery in the trunk and put the abs pump an module behind the false firewall in place of were the battery was. its going to save a headace lateron. my friend deleted it in his gti, he had all kinds of lights on and the car would rev past 4k. he also had to get a different master cylinder oncefrom a non abs gti and i dodnt think you find a non abs s4 to get a master cylinder from lol 
also if your thinking of getting rid of the power steering res think about keeping it. if your hidding it then disregard this but if your planning on making it more of a manule steering car i wouldnt. these steering racks dont last long at doing it that way. youll be goign through steering racks like a girl does pads on pms :laugh: 


and for the bay yeah i was woundering ifyou were goign to smooth the body lines out or not. i like seeing them too 
cant wait to see it


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

P Q said:


> instead of getting rid of the abs all together why dont you just move the battery in the trunk and put the abs pump an module behind the false firewall in place of were the battery was. its going to save a headace lateron. my friend deleted it in his gti, he had all kinds of lights on and the car would rev past 4k. he also had to get a different master cylinder oncefrom a non abs gti and i dodnt think you find a non abs s4 to get a master cylinder from lol
> also if your thinking of getting rid of the power steering res think about keeping it. if your hidding it then disregard this but if your planning on making it more of a manule steering car i wouldnt. these steering racks dont last long at doing it that way. youll be goign through steering racks like a girl does pads on pms :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 I hate abs...useless in my opinion...so it's gone for good..i have everything figured out on that end. As for power steering..pump and rack had been fried so I drove without it and didn't have to hard of a time was used to it from hondas but I bought a new pump and the RHD rack is fresh so I just plan on hiding the billet reservoir and running 034 motorsports power steering cooler kit. And no not smoothing the overlapping panels, lots of people weld them up and it looks good but not my style and down the road the paint will crack on those bays from flexing. I just want a super clean look welding up all holes. 

and on a side note that is weird about your buddies car not reving past 4k...never herd of that even on cars where the module fails..WEIRD..I pray my car doesn't have any stupid one of a kind issues..lol


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

boostd12v said:


> :wave:


 :wave: 

one more thing....the rack shouldn't have any issues running without a pump as long as you loop it properly and it stays lubricated. I ran looped honda racks for years and never had an issue...but I know where you are coming from it's definitely annoying sometimes not having power steering..lol


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

From what we talked about last time I was up I think your braking will work fine. However I'm curious about traction control issues. It's all tied in. I wonder if that is what created PQ's buddies issues. Before yOu know it you'll be rocking full Sds haha. Basically like this. The a8 slides and nothing happens unless you brake then abs kicks in. The Passat slides and the abs goes nuts correcting and cutting power without even braking. I'm sure it can be written out of though. You are keeping the same cluster right??? Immobilizers are not going to be your friend in the near future. 

Love 
Kevin Sanchez


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> From what we talked about last time I was up I think your braking will work fine. However I'm curious about traction control issues. It's all tied in. I wonder if that is what created PQ's buddies issues. Before yOu know it you'll be rocking full Sds haha. Basically like this. The a8 slides and nothing happens unless you brake then abs kicks in. The Passat slides and the abs goes nuts correcting and cutting power without even braking. I'm sure it can be written out of though. You are keeping the same cluster right??? Immobilizers are not going to be your friend in the near future.
> 
> Love
> Kevin Sanchez


 yea braking isn't an issues since I'm using a manual adjustable prop valve but I agree tracking control will be gone and there's nothing I can do about that. And yea I am keeping my cluster, and as for immobilizers I should be fine I don't see any issues I know I will probably have to go get a custom tune done and delete a lot of the issues but to be honest I don't care if I have a christmas tree cluster as long as I don't throw a CEL, which I shouldn't I'm keeping all the emission control units.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah man i hear you. i hate abs. i have a bad sensor so itsnot working but thats fine i just have a flashing break light. lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Right hand drive cars are actually perfectly legal. :thumbup:


ive been wondering this


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Donald, 

Im trying to do this thing where I temporarily go Army Reserve and go to school for a bachelors while im still in the Army. Theyll pay me 1500 a month for rent in Tempe/Phoenix. Move with me? :laugh:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

shortkyle said:


> Donald,
> 
> Im trying to do this thing where I temporarily go Army Reserve and go to school for a bachelors while im still in the Army. Theyll pay me 1500 a month for rent in Tempe/Phoenix. Move with me? :laugh:


tell me when and i'm on a plane dude! i need out of NWI!


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

I knew that was coming. Haha, im gonna find out more about it tomorrow. Bad day though...I woke up and someone tried to hack into my facebook and EVERY email account I have. I feel dead without facebook. Its 8pm and im already about to go to sleep. FML


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

ok so I got some more packages the last 2 days!

1. Bagyards..I decided to go full struts and ditch my bag over coil setup, plus I couldn't pass up the deal

2. The RHD dash, trim, glove box, and rack are all here in my possession now!

3. One of my seats!


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh, wow... :thumbup:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Schwing


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

You are getting close to assembly time woot! That's going to be one killer weekend haha.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

It would be a sleepless weekend for sure.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> You are getting close to assembly time woot! That's going to be one killer weekend haha.


yea that is my favorite part! watching everything come together...:heart:



shortkyle said:


> It would be a sleepless weekend for sure.


:beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

jdmdon said:


> yea that is my favorite part! watching everything come together...:heart:



as long as everything fits properly (never does) usually ends up being my least favorite part:laugh:

cant wait to see the finished product:thumbup:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

James Himself said:


> as long as everything fits properly (never does) usually ends up being my least favorite part:laugh:
> 
> cant wait to see the finished product:thumbup:


most of the parts will be test fitted and made sure they work then taken off and then car will be sprayed...all the air management and bags will be put on as with the wheels to make sure the fenders and quarters are pulled enough and spot on before any body work done


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

I cant wait to get home this summer and see this beast.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

can't wait to see the seats


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> can't wait to see the seats


Open it:thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

jdmdon said:


> ok so I got some more packages the last 2 days!
> 
> 1. Bagyards..I decided to go full struts and ditch my bag over coil setup, plus I couldn't pass up the deal
> 
> ...


i hate to tell you this but those front bags dont go that low. i have the same ones and had to chop that whole lower section out (pipe that conects the fork to the shock body).
and they clunk OD. it seems to be a growing issue with the bag yards.

im waiting to see what air lift comes out with in a few months. ive been talking with willfrom bag riders and if they are ligit im ditching bag yards and going with the air lift.

should have boght my kit. im looking to get rid of everything even the hardline set up lol


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

P Q said:


> i hate to tell you this but those front bags dont go that low. i have the same ones and had to chop that whole lower section out (pipe that conects the fork to the shock body).
> and they clunk OD. it seems to be a growing issue with the bag yards.
> 
> im waiting to see what air lift comes out with in a few months. ive been talking with willfrom bag riders and if they are ligit im ditching bag yards and going with the air lift.
> ...


b6 is different...you change from the poly bushing to a rubber one and clanking stops then cut the fork down an inch and a half and it will lay subframe out front..I have custom cut KW front struts that would go so low the car couldn't lift..lol..i have done a ton of research on the chassis and what it takes to go low the bagyards will do it just with a little modification which I don't mind. As for management I have had my valve blocks and everything else for almost a year now just waiting to go in. When the car was first taken apart plan was just to go on air then it turned into a full build.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

explain to me more how to stop the clunking cus its driving me ****ing crazy:wave::wave:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

P Q said:


> explain to me more how to stop the clunking cus its driving me ****ing crazy:wave::wave:


Loosen the bolts on your control arms just a little bit (I used thread lock on all of them). This will take tension off the rubber bushings so they don't bind and pop when you go up and down. This made a HUGE difference on my B6. :thumbup:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Loosen the bolts on your control arms just a little bit (I used thread lock on all of them). This will take tension off the rubber bushings so they don't bind and pop when you go up and down. This made a HUGE difference on my B6. :thumbup:


also go with a softer rubber for the bushing...the polyurethane that comes with the kit is to harsh :thumbup:


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

I want the bride low max


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

jdmdon said:


> also go with a softer rubber for the bushing...the polyurethane that comes with the kit is to harsh :thumbup:


mine didnt come with any rubber or any kind of mounts. i used my oem mounts. are the b5 and b6 front top mounts that different?


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

i gotta watch this. im highly interested in this:beer:

good luck sir.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

jdmdon said:


>


So sick.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

P Q said:


> explain to me more how to stop the clunking cus its driving me ****ing crazy:wave::wave:


These were my struts, Look at the top of the strut, right above the aluminum hat on the top of the bag, there was the red bushing supplied by bagyard. since the movement of the bag is independent of the strut shaft, over bumps at low pressure the bag oscilates at a different rate that the shaft, so you get a "knocking", the red bushing is tapping the underside of the strut mount. At first i didn't think it was the bushing, but after talking to someone else who had the same setup but didn't have a red bushing and used an oem rubber bushing, they said they had no knocking. by switching the red bushing out, and then cutting the fork, you'll eliminate the knocking two ways, you cushion the contact between the strut mount and the bag, and cutting the fork, shortens the assembly, so in turn more pressure is required to get to ride height. This will create a larger force and press the top of the bag against the strut mount, to resist any travel away from the strut mount during low pressure operation.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

crazy amounts of work going all @ the same time... :beer: cheers to that... 

Keeping posted to see it all finsihed... 

When are you expecting to have it all done?


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Dangler :beer:



Santi said:


> crazy amounts of work going all @ the same time... :beer: cheers to that...
> 
> Keeping posted to see it all finsihed...
> 
> When are you expecting to have it all done?


And thanks man! My builds have always been that way and it seems to keep getting me in trouble, it's got a hundred things going on at once and it's hard to focus on one thing get it done and move to the next, but I want it done for SoWo and it might be depending if everything goes smooth once the weather breaks. But if not SoWo then prolly Eurowerks. My show trips this year even if I have to drive the a8 are SoWo, Eurowerks, Waterfest, and h2o.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

jdmdon said:


> My show trips this year even if I have to drive the a8 are SoWo, Eurowerks, Waterfest, and h2o.



Im so hoping to be at home for at least one of these. Ive always missed them by 1 week.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Dangler said:


> These were my struts, Look at the top of the strut, right above the aluminum hat on the top of the bag, there was the red bushing supplied by bagyard. since the movement of the bag is independent of the strut shaft, over bumps at low pressure the bag oscilates at a different rate that the shaft, so you get a "knocking", the red bushing is tapping the underside of the strut mount. At first i didn't think it was the bushing, but after talking to someone else who had the same setup but didn't have a red bushing and used an oem rubber bushing, they said they had no knocking. by switching the red bushing out, and then cutting the fork, you'll eliminate the knocking two ways, you cushion the contact between the strut mount and the bag, and cutting the fork, shortens the assembly, so in turn more pressure is required to get to ride height. This will create a larger force and press the top of the bag against the strut mount, to resist any travel away from the strut mount during low pressure operation.


but i have oem mount in right now

dont mean to thread jack just trying to figure this shiza out


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

P Q said:


> but i have oem mount in right now
> 
> dont mean to thread jack just trying to figure this shiza out


no problem man..send me a pic of your strut setup..(219)476-6771...you might have to add one like i have


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

jdmdon said:


> And thanks man! My builds have always been that way and it seems to keep getting me in trouble, it's got a hundred things going on at once and it's hard to focus on one thing get it done and move to the next, but I want it done for SoWo and it might be depending if everything goes smooth once the weather breaks. But if not SoWo then prolly Eurowerks. My show trips this year even if I have to drive the a8 are SoWo, Eurowerks, Waterfest, and h2o.


Yeha i noticed form your other JDM cars you seem to do it all... 

Well keep up the good work, and get of the forums, and back to work, unless you plan on posting progress pictures.. lol...


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

update!

got the old dash mostly out left the cage in though until after I get the new engine harness buttoned up and in and test fire the motor to make sure that is good before I redo another harness. Everything went smoothly so I hope it keeps going this way..and also found door cards just gotta make sure the guy doesn't change his mind about shipping them, it took me awhile to convince him he should :beer:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

what a mess :facepalm:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Donald, Ich liebe du.


Translate from German to English. Im hammered, come here for spring break?
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jdmdon said:


> what a mess :facepalm:


this picture does not make me jealous even a little bit.


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

BRIDE :thumbup:

is that the sports model? it looks really small and the harness holes are close together..


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

RPF1 said:


> BRIDE :thumbup:
> 
> is that the sports model? it looks really small and the harness holes are close together..


They are zeta 3's...standard size


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

jdmdon said:


> what a mess :facepalm:


x2 lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I look at that pic ^^ and still think the cluster and steering wheel are in the wrong side... :banghead:
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## SpagYetti (Mar 23, 2008)

I just looked through 9 pages of posts and I have to agree with the rest of the members... finish this damn car. 

This thread is like reading the Twilight books, tons of boring crap, then a picture giving some hope, and more boring crap followed by a picture and hope... :laugh:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Santi said:


> I look at that pic ^^ and still think the cluster and steering wheel are in the wrong side... :banghead:
> :laugh::laugh:


Haha yea I can't tear anymore of it apart till after I test fire the car to make sure I made the harness right...

And after pulling teeth and throwing out a fat wad I got my full door cards with switches and handles on their way :laugh:

And now I hurry to class to take my trig exam...to much going on I cannot wait till the weather breaks it will make things much easier:beer:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

will this be at spring show and go!?:laugh:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Don, I've been thinking about this project and I've changed my mind on what you should be doing with the steering wheel swap.

Man up and make the car center drive, McLaren style.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

2003 GTI for sale. Comes with Complete air setup. Ask Don for pics


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

shortkyle said:


> 2003 GTI for sale. Comes with Complete air setup. Ask Don for pics


Hey ******* this ain't a for sale thread


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

jdmdon said:


> what a mess :facepalm:


ive been here before. 

this is when you sit on the floor of the car and go why am i doing this? lol


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

do work, Don. my engine *should* be here next week. i saw it today and spoke directly to the man. 

time to get our buckets mocked so we can start getting them in paint and on the road.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

jdmdon said:


> Hey ******* this ain't a for sale thread



Help me out yo.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

shortkyle said:


> Help me out yo.


 Ask and you shall recieve 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5296-Air-Suspension-Classifieds
Or here. The choices, you haz them now.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?813-Golf-IV-Jetta-IV-Cars
:snowcool:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

I was asking for help more along the lines of pictures of the car...Thanks for the advice though!!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

shortkyle said:


> I was asking for help more along the lines of pictures of the car...Thanks for the advice though!!


Ahh I see. Yes, we do need more pics of this car asap


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

shortkyle said:


> I was asking for help more along the lines of pictures of the car...Thanks for the advice though!!


don't sell the car **** :snowcool:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Z06 > gti


----------



## vsmhatched (Jan 8, 2010)

anything>VW......lol


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

vsmhatched said:


> anything>VW......lol


go play with your mac PL


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

damn dude thats gangster!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

so did it fire up?


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

James Himself said:


> so did it fire up?


waiting on my motor mounts


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

jdmdon said:


> waiting on my motor mounts


I had a dream today that we were riding in it:laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

You don't need motor mounts, just holds it up with a jack and have a couple people hold it still lol


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Yea kyle I have that dream a lot...then I waked up and realize it's still in pieces in the garage...man I need this thing done! :banghead:



James Himself said:


> You don't need motor mounts, just holds it up with a jack and have a couple people hold it still lol


Haha yea I was gunna rachet strap it to the motorcycle lift...mounts should be here next week


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

jdmdon said:


> Yea kyle I have that dream a lot...then I waked up and realize it's still in pieces in the garage...man I need this thing done! :banghead:


Agreed.:thumbup:


----------



## filler (Mar 16, 2009)

subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Yo you best watch you leave your car homie. We're on some high school gangster ****. Gonna **** yo ass up.
:screwy:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

shortkyle said:


> Yo you best watch you leave your car homie. We're on some high school gangster ****. Gonna **** yo ass up.
> :screwy:


Hahaha :heart:


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

this thread is dying for updates.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks guys!

no updates for the s this week...been focusing on getting my a8 fixed and back on the road


----------



## bossman518 (Apr 20, 2009)

jdmdon said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> no updates for the s this week...been focusing on getting my a8 fixed and back on the road


Maybe atleast some pics of the A8? Give us something lol


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the A8. Want another GTI? Id gladly trade you.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

shortkyle said:


> I love the A8. Want another GTI? Id gladly trade you.


haha well the a8 doesn't move out of my driveway now...made it a project once again...should be back on the road by next week and I can start making progress on the s again..i'm tired of driving the gf's saturn everywhere. yesterday I was at a light and a kid, prolly mid 20s, pulls up next to me in gallardo and just stairs..i wanted to tell him he had the weak option wheels and he needed mine..:laugh:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

dayyuum:thumbup:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

jdmdon said:


> haha well the a8 doesn't move out of my driveway now...made it a project once again...should be back on the road by next week and I can start making progress on the s again..i'm tired of driving the gf's saturn everywhere. yesterday I was at a light and a kid, prolly mid 20s, pulls up next to me in gallardo and just stairs..i wanted to tell him he had the weak option wheels and he needed mine..:laugh:


Haha not like if its running or not makes a difference to me right now.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

A8 is finally back on the road...so watch for s4 updates


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

About time


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

jdmdon said:


> A8 is finally back on the road...so watch for s4 updates


Thank god dude...


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Well just found out some sickening news...I just got my rhd door cards and checked my fedex account and it was $505 for shipping...wasn't a good way to start my day, but it gave me motivation to do some work


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

jdmdon said:


> Well just found out some sickening news...I just got my rhd door cards and checked my fedex account and it was $505 for shipping...wasn't a good way to start my day, but it gave me motivation to do some work


GEEZ! That is one hefty shipping cost... Did you do next day air with a happy ending?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just for 2 door cards??


----------



## mk3dream (Oct 12, 2008)

> jdmdon
> Well just found out some sickening news...I just got my rhd door cards and checked my fedex account and it was $505 for shipping...wasn't a good way to start my day, but it gave me motivation to do some work


:facepalm:
this is why i hate fedex


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

i feel you on the shipping dude. i was going to get a trunk shipped from over there and it was about the same. ouchh


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

mk3dream said:


> :facepalm:
> this is why i hate fedex


however with big brown, they'd cost the same and come crumpled up in balls.

Don, get to work. i'm getting my drift car....and getting the R on the road soon...


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

It was the cheap economy shipping 
But guess it gave me motivation to get back to work today....motors almost back in and will be fired up by Sunday! 

Oh and my other bride got here today so that made me feel a little better


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

thepirate said:


> Right hand drive?????????????????????
> 
> This will be interesting. :heart:


in. . .


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

UPDATES when I take pictures tomorrow :wave:


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

Include pics of the A8 please.


----------



## slysamba (Mar 20, 2011)

Update!!!111!!1!!!1!! 

I call dibs on 1(uno)(eins)(ichi), I put 3 languages there just incase, bride seat when you part it out. Should be soon right? Awesome. 

In other news, 
I'm currently in talks with bodog.com to get a valid over/under on when the part out will start. Bets will be taken at a later date. 

Look for updates.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

slysamba said:


> Update!!!111!!1!!!1!!
> 
> I call dibs on 1(uno)(eins)(ichi), I put 3 languages there just incase, bride seat when you part it out. Should be soon right? Awesome.
> 
> ...


 I :heart: you timmy


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

jdmdon said:


> UPDATES when I take pictures tomorrow :wave:


 Worst build thread, ever.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Worst build thread, ever.


 you must have overlooked Chantha's build thread in the mkIV forum. the ghey


----------



## vsmhatched (Jan 8, 2010)

car will be put on the back burner for a bit longer, Don went and bought a Ducati 999


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

vsmhatched said:


> car will be put on the back burner for a bit longer, Don went and bought a Ducati 999


wtf


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

vsmhatched said:


> car will be put on the back burner for a bit longer, Don went and bought a Ducati 999


truth...and it's your fault mr. work :laugh:



BradenE said:


> wtf


how can you be mad about this......










taking off the tank guards and doing some other small things to it...
but on a good side note I will be taking a week off of work in 2 weeks and going hard at the s4 since the weather is finally decent. working on the duke right now and the a8 again due to another blown tire and tire rod ends...car is cursed :banghead:


----------



## ninjapants (Mar 2, 2007)

just read the whole thread...

all I can say is wow! This will be sick man! Major major props :thumbup:

subscribed for more updates :beer:


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

what do you do for a living btw lol


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i was wondering the same...wish i could have a new 999 an A8 and just have a S4 completely torn apart in my garage


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

NeverEnding... said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> i was wondering the same...wish i could have a new 999 an A8 and just have a S4 completely torn apart in my garage


Plant supervisor at the mill


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

pixxx or bust Donald... We need to seriously start talking about the silver terd btw. Ill be home in less than 2 months.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't worry Kyle your car will be done before you get home...this has moved to the back burner


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Why? Message me on Facebook...


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

shortkyle said:


> Why? Message me on Facebook...


Just to many other things going on right now that are more important than the build, I am still going to work on the car just slower than I would like. I really want the car done this season though don't think in could wait another year, and if I did the car would be even crazier..we will see what happens but I will update the thread with new news and pictures as they come.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

If time is the only thing holding you back, then stop sleeping, eating and being social. This build is more important. If money is your issue, stop buying motorcycles


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

And houses...

Edit - Nevermind, my car is being stored for free


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

So sick :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mk3dream (Oct 12, 2008)

keep flossing :beer:


----------



## k24kid (Sep 15, 2007)

some inspiration just did my mk3


----------



## Biggvinh (May 10, 2011)

this thread is awsome. UPDATES PLEASE!


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

alright well finally settled in my new house and got the garage kinda ready to get some work done.
thinking about selling off the wood nardi wheel and changing things up a bit since a lot more people are running wood wheels now...lol.
i have been working on the harnesses lately and rigged the car together to move it once again...hopefully for the last time! The ducati has been a nightmare...have had huge electrical issues and bike still isn't up and going so that's been wasting my time and money. Also a close friend of mine has a mk4 vr that I am building for him since he is currently over seas and I'm always down to help out. Updates this week for sure!:beer:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jdmdon said:


> alright well finally settled in my new house and got the garage kinda ready to get some work done.
> thinking about selling off the wood nardi wheel and changing things up a bit since a lot more people are running wood wheels now...lol.
> i have been working on the harnesses lately and rigged the car together to move it once again...hopefully for the last time! The ducati has been a nightmare...have had huge electrical issues and bike still isn't up and going so that's been wasting my time and money. Also a close friend of mine has a mk4 vr that I am building for him since he is currently over seas and I'm always down to help out. Updates this week for sure!:beer:


i'm waiting to see this actually happen. (i go on vacation on tuesday....mine will make big strides this week.)


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

When you want to start selling off parts you let me know


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Steering wheel is the only real thing for sale since I am changing it up...what do you want from the build? Lol...I should finish up kyles mk4 this weekend and get back on the s4..harness turned out amazing, just gotta make sure it works..lol...anyone want tucked harnesses??? :beer:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

jdmdon said:


> I should finish up kyles mk4 this weekend



GET IT DOOOOOONE!!! :laugh:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

shortkyle said:


> GET IT DOOOOOONE!!! :laugh:


This weekend it will be done...then I'll just have to go back and notch the frame, put in motor mount spacers, and put in axles once I get the Raxle back. You'll like your trunk setup


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, just went for a little read. Huge props too you for getting the job started. Cant wait for it too be all done. On another note, what kinda wheel is that? Nardi? What you looking to get out of it. Sry for taking it a bit off topic.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks man and you have pm :thumbup:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

updates soon!...way to many other projects going on...most are getting finished up this weekend, then busting a$$ on the s4 again


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

not dead! :beer:
just moved and had a lot of **** going on...sold the s4 motor and.....


Here is the new power plant!









it's a hybrid LS motor....built 5.3 bottom end with ported ls1 heads, comp cam, all I still need for it is the kenne bell, that will have to wait till spring with the 7k price tag right before I bring the car out. got the motor for a steal, needs painted something else besides horrid orange but that will come soon enough. got the motor mounts basically made just waiting on the t56 6spd to come so I can make sure my calculations are correct. finished up the harness lastnight as well....pretty excited to see it all buttoned up as well!


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

All i can say is WOW :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

holy FU*k, i love this build, you sir are nuts, and i like it. :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy smokes... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hsv (Mar 7, 2010)

Very very good project :thumbup:


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

opcorn:opcorn::heart:opcorn::beer::beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

sooo good.
so this wont be done till spring though?

if a car is ever done


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Supercharged LS swap? Well played, sir!

I take it you're doing a RWD conversion while you're at it?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Supercharged LS swap? Well played, sir!
> 
> I take it you're doing a RWD conversion while you're at it?


I say make it FWD 

This is going to be awesome. I take it you don't have any emissions inspection where you live?

I vote you carb it.


----------



## vsmhatched (Jan 8, 2010)

nope, we live in one of the 2 countys in indiana that have emssions..lol. its terrible


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Depending on how Don is doing the swap, I can help him out with removing the the emissions stuff if he's utilizing the factory ECU in some way.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

yea car will be RWD...using a T56 trans and hopefully the stock diff will handle it, if not I have other ideas. And plan is for the car to pass emissions but if not I can always get a show car registration

person I am buying the trans from keeps giving me the run around...kinda sucks because it's holding me up but I have other projects to finish up and I'm redoing the wiring in the pole barn. The deal he is giving me is wayyy to hard to just walk away from so hopefully I get my hands on it this week so I can get the project moving again! Also I have been asked when I expect the car to be done, most likely it will be next spring, I have way to many plans for it and not enough time.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

I just read through this whole thread....

Holy ****!!!! Im truly amazed by the amount of work. This car is going to be amazing. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

ls1, RWD, S4. you win. 

absolutely insane. :beer::beer:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

And some of these


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

andrew m. said:


> just read all eleven pages of this thread, holy ****.
> 
> can't wait to see more progress on this :thumbup:
> 
> + btw, you need a set of these:


hook it up then 

makes my porsche 6 pots look like a childs toy...:facepalm:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Holy shizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz this is going to be so amazing when it's done!!!:thumbup::beer::laugh:opcorn:eace::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

That's amazing:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

dope


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

sell me your motor and trans


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

andrew m. said:


> colour matched?


oh...this is bad.



BrownBag said:


> sell me your motor and trans


actually both are sold


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

jdmdon said:


> actually both are sold


Dang it.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

guess i'll be driving up there this winter to help since you were down here last winter helping me.

...after i finish the stupid R....


----------



## GranTouringInjection (Dec 21, 2010)

Sir, you are my new hero!! 

When I opened this thread I wanted to post about having a wood wheel (which I always wanted  ) then I saw the LS...  


Sub'd


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

Steering wheel still for sale? Interested very much


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

its a new year, time to get this thing finished


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

updates, Don? i def drove the R around today...


----------



## Johnychimpo (Mar 19, 2007)

back from the dead, whatever happened to this build?


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Johnychimpo said:


> back from the dead, whatever happened to this build?


 car has sat and sat...it's currently in my storage garage while I'm finishing building my shop..once it's done I will get back to work!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

jdmdon said:


> car has sat and sat...it's currently in my storage garage while I'm finishing building my shop..once it's done I will get back to work!


 I really wanna see this finished


----------

